# Keto Jerky



## magnum3672 (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm starting an adventure down a "low carb, high fat, high protein" diet (keto or atkins) and I think jerky would be an amazing snack while on this diet. However, most marinades and whatnot I've used in the past for Jerky has been high in sugar content. Does anyone have any good low carb Teriyaki marinades or BBQ?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Do you need the sweet component in the jerky taste? If not just skip the sugar.

If you must have it use sugar replacements.

Jerky, while low carb, is not high fat. As far as i know cuts used for jerky are lean.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jun 5, 2018)

I can get fat from other spots, I just want a nice snack that I can rely on.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 5, 2018)

magnum3672 said:


> I can get fat from other spots, I just want a nice snack that I can rely on.


That would work.


----------



## beef_chief (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm starting keto next week, gonna be smoking a lot of meat to make up for carby things like that pizza in my avatar lol. Jerky will be a perfect snack!


----------



## nanuk (Jun 11, 2018)

Use Kutas' recipe....  very little sugars in it, and it is tasty.


----------



## zachd (Jun 13, 2018)

Walden farms https://www.waldenfarms.com/products/sauce_bbq.html

All their stuff is really good


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 13, 2018)

Black pepper jerky. One of my favorites and doesn't need any sugar at all. I am sure there are variations with other spices also.


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 6, 2018)

Trying to find the soy sauce recipe I've used.  No sugar and amazing.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 6, 2018)

You can also make snack sticks with little to no sugar.  They are good for keto/atkins as well.  Just read the label if you use a pre-packaged spice mix for sticks as a lot of them still have sugar in them.  Takes a little more equipment than sliced jerky, but you could get into sticks with just a jerky gun and using pre-ground beef if you don't have a stuffer already.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2018)

Look up Biltong....


----------



## Anne W (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi I am very new to smoking (June) and am getting ready to try smoking jerky. However not new to Keto. So my suggestion for that sweetness is fiber yum if looking for a corn syrup replacement. And golden monk fruit by Lakanto if looking for a brown sugar replacement. I find that mixing the two in a recipe is nice.  Now soy sauce and braggs amino acids are not Keto if you are going strict Keto. But coconut aminos is. There are some Keto Jerky recipes out there. And yes though Keto is high fat moderate protein low carb. Sometimes it helps to do a few protein sparing days especially if you hit a stall which will happen at some point. And jerky will be definitely good then. Maria and Craig Emmerich might have a good recipe they love smoking meats and have been Keto for over 20 yrs she has a blog and Facebook page. Hope this helps some.  Oh and if you are dirty Keto I would use braggs amino acids over reg soy and check out J Hugh’s BBQ sauce but it can be doctored up some more spice.


----------

